# How many treats per day?



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought a bag of tiny "natural" treats. I can't remember who makes them. They are training treats, I know that much. I usually give him around 7 or 8 a day. Is this too much?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are they Zuke's Mini Naturals? When I'm training a new puppy I give WAY more than 7 or 8 tiny treats a day. I've actually cut those little pieces into 2 or 3 smaller pieces, or I'll pinch them into smaller pieces with my fingers. I sometimes use kibble, either by itself, or with some other treats mixed in, as training treats, cutting back on the amount of food they eat at mealtimes. I'll just measure out the amount for a meal, and whatever I don't use as training treats goes in the bowl when it's feeding time.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

when I have puppies at that age, I am always carrying around a pocketfull of treats,,everytime they do something "GOOD", they get a treat..I never have limited mine to a certain amount per day..Zukes are great


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't measure them out too much especially when working on training throughout the day, if you feel you are giving too many treats you can use their dog food for treats to for low motiviation training. I like to mix up treats from softer to small hard biscuits because too many soft treats can give them the runs.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I take advantage when they're really small and too dumb to know the difference... I feed them a portion of their kibble as treats  When they start to catch on, use a different flavor than what they eat as a meal.
I give treats all day long.


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

When using treats for training, it's fine, but just make sure to cut back on his food just a smidge so he's not getting too many calories. I had a client who had a puppy who was starting to become a little chunker and after I suggested cutting back her food a little to compensate for the treats given, things were fine


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my God! 7 or 8 treats? That's way too many, you're gonna kill your dog!

No, I'm totally kidding. That's like, nothing. If you are worried about overfeeding, you can just use your dog's kibble for training, and save the higher value treats (the yummy all-natural ones) for training more difficult things.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, they are Zukes. Thanks for the responses, great to know. Hey what about bully sticks? Is one per week ok? He had his first one tonight and the household was soooo much calmer!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

One a week is fine. My dogs usually get one 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I've never actually thought about how many treats to feed a dog per day. I usually throw a couple zukes on the floor when Sigurd comes in the house from potty... he probably gets a handful of zukes mixed with other treats during the day (and some table scraps as treats). He gets 1-2 bully sticks a week. If I give more than 2 a week (bully sticks) he gets a really upset tummy, so I limit those.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Knight said:


> Yes, they are Zukes. Thanks for the responses, great to know. Hey what about bully sticks? Is one per week ok? He had his first one tonight and the household was soooo much calmer!


Zuke's are very handy, great treats! DON'T worry about that quantity. My dog gets a cup or two (6oz-1lb) of them for every training session we use them! 

If the bully sticks don't upset his stomache or your floors (some can stain) then I don't see a problem giving them as many as you can afford! (within reason, of course. )


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zukes are great and I can honestly say that we have finished off a small bag in one day before!

Bully sticks, he gets about 1 every week or two but that's just because I use them as a special treat.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks! you guys are awesome


----------

